# prime george foreman vs Prime lennox lewis



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Lewis was a great heavyweight but i really think prime foreman destroys him brutally.

Lewis had a great jab but he did not have the fastest of feet.

i see foreman eating a few jabs and hitting Lewis and Lennox is not taking a shot from What do you guys think?


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

well lennox lewis...
1_ a guy with suspect chin who was barelly (maybe!!!) a little faster than george
2_ a guy who got knocked out with a single shot by average fighters who in this case would be facing probably the hardest puncher in the hw history, at worst the number 2, and probably the physically stongest hw in history with a sturdy chin who could walk in the blows of lewis and keep landing his own blows.
3_ a guy who got hurt badly by frank bruno and did not get stopped because bruno was a crappy finisher.. foreman would have finished lewis that night for sure.
foreman was a guy who could win a fight after he got knocked down twice.. foreman by ko... lewis could not outbox him, ali could not do it.. foreman would cut the ring and he would put lewis against the ropes, and lewis did not have the stamina, the speed , the mind or the chin of ali.. and he was much easier to hit than jimmy young


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

probably George by knockout in the late rounds, but Lennox was no easier guy to beat with his right hand and jab. George was a greater fighter, but he would have to take some big right hand to eventually win the fight. And that is always hard when dealing with Lennox and his right hand and even though he didn't have a great chin, he had a great heart and boxing IQ..


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Lewis all the way. 

Sure, if Lewis comes in unfocussed and overconfident like he did against McCall and Rahman, I can see Foreman laying him out, but we're talking best versions here, no? And Lewis at his best definitely has the tools to beat George.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> Lewis all the way.
> 
> Sure, if Lewis comes in unfocussed and overconfident like he did against McCall and Rahman, I can see Foreman laying him out, but we're talking best versions here, no? And Lewis at his best definitely has the tools to beat George.


 in the theory a lot of fighters had "the tools" to beat foreman, but in the practise it is another history, like tyson said everybody got a plan before he was in the ring.. lewis could not run from foreman and he did not have the chin to take his best shots during too many time, foreman HAD THE CHIN to take shots from lewis.
plus i think that this things of " lewis was overconfident or he was unfocussed " are the typical excuses when a fighter lost.. he lost by ko period, i don´t care about the excuses, he was in his absolute prime, i could argue that foreman was not in his best moment mentally when he lost by decision against young but of course that the lewis fans will not have any problem using this fight against george..


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's pretty clear that every fighter have lapses. But fine, if you want to use the Foreman that was almost KO'd by Lyle and beaten by Young, then I think almost any incarnation of Lewis beats that Foreman.

Personally I prefer best versions. And Lewis at his best vanquished more punchers than any other HW in history.


----------



## GlazedDazedQuarry (Feb 12, 2014)

I think Ali vanquished more punchers than anyone in history and in their primes. Foreman isn't just a puncher either ; He had a tremendous jab (watch the Coetzer fight). He had a great chin (see Lyle, Holyfield, Moorer). His strength was unsurpassed. Most of all he had a will as strong as any fighter that I have ever seen in history. He was a very tough man and a supreme competitor. 
That being said hypothetical matches are impossible. They could fight five times and each result different. Especially with punchers of this caliber.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> I think it's pretty clear that every fighter have lapses. But fine, if you want to use the Foreman that was almost KO'd by Lyle and beaten by Young, then I think almost any incarnation of Lewis beats that Foreman.
> 
> Personally I prefer best versions. And Lewis at his best vanquished more punchers than any other HW in history.


almost? the word almost is crap in the boxing... henrry cooper ALMOST stopped ali, bert cooper ALMOST stopped holyfield, braddock ALMOST stopped louis etc etc etc the facts are facts, and foreman was the last man on his feet, end of the history , i pick the foreman who faced lyle vs the lewis who fought bruno, rahman1 and mccall 1. and i pick the foreman who faced frazier,chuvalo,norton and ali vs any version of lewis


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> almost? the word almost is crap in the boxing... Braddock ALMOST stopped louis


no not really


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lewis speed,skill and range see him land first and knock George out and maybe early. Foreman doesn't have the defence for this kind of contest and he's the smaller man here.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Lewis speed,skill and range see him land first and knock George out and maybe early.


Yeah. Foreman's chin could see him last into the middle rounds, but bar a Hail Mary that lands clean I don't see Lewis having that much trouble with Foreman. If you could reach Foreman, you could land on him due to his poor defence. Lewis can reach him for sure and will land, but much more devastatingly than both Ali and Lyle.

Foreman would KO Wlad, though, if he hasn't improved dramatically since the first Peter fight.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Lewis speed,skill and range see him land first and knock George out and maybe early. Foreman doesn't have the defence for this kind of contest and he's the smaller man here.


 the smaller man? well let´s to see the situation more closely... foreman fought in the 70s, lewis in the 90s and 00s, george weighed 217-232 in his 20s ND HE FOUGHT IN THE 70S, HE NEVER TRAINED WEIGHTS IN HIS 20S(FOREMAN SAID ONCE THAT THE FIRST TIME THAT HE DID EVEN PUSH UPS WAS IN 1976 0R 77 AND HE FELT GREAT HIS CHEST) , lewis weighed 221-235 in his 20s, HE TRAINED IN A GYM CLEARLY.THE VERY BEST VERSION OF LEWIS WAS THE ONE WHO FACED RUDDOCK AT 227 POUNDS, HE PROVED THAT AT THAT WEIGHT HE HAD AS MUCH POWER AS HE HAD AT 245 POUNDS(SLOW AND PONDEROUS LIKE HELL) PLUS HE WAS MORE ATHLETIC AND FASTER AT 227, LEWIS NEVER WA SIN HIS NATURAL WEIGHT AT 245, SIMPLY HE ADAPTED HIS BODY TO A NEW ERA AND NEW RIVALS TRAINING MORE HIS MUSCULATURE IN A GYM,FOREMAN WAS 6´3 3/4 AND LEWIS WAS 6´4 3/4, LEWIS WAS A BIT TALLER, BUT DEFINITELY HE WAS NOT THE BIGGER MAN.. GEORGE WAS BULKER, STRONGER, WIDER, AND I THINK THAT ALL WE AGREE ABOUT THAT IF BOTH MEN WOULD HAVE TRAINED IN THE SAME ERA, FOREMAN ALWAYS WOULD HAVE PHYSICAL ADVANTAGE, BECAUSE THEY FOUGHT IN DIFFERENT ERAS AND STILL THE HEAVIEST LEWIS IN HIS 20S WAS 3 POUNDS HEAVIER THAN THE HEAVIEST FOREMAN IN HIS 20S WHO FOUGHT IN THE 70S, WE NEVER SAW FOREMAN IN HIS EARLY -MID 30S BUT JUDGING HIS WEIGHT IN THE LATE 20S THAT HE HAD PROBLEMS AT THIS TIME TO MAKE LESS OF 230 POUNDS, HE WOULD HAVE BEEN EASILY 235 IN HIS 30S IN THE LATE 70S EARLY 80S.. THE REAL FACTOR TO PROVE WHO IS THE BIGGER MAN IS THE FRAME.. AND LEWIS DID NOT HAVE BIGGER FRAME THAN GEORGE, HE WAS JUST A LITTLE TALLER, THEY WERE PRETTY EVEN IN SIZE WITH GEORGE BEING THE STRONGER OF BOTH SO NO... LEWIS WAS NOT THE BIGGER MAN...


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no not really


"almost" you got my point?


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Foreman by knockout


----------



## N_ N___ (Feb 19, 2014)

Lewis by knockout. Foreman is big, aggressive, and has no defense. He would lose. Golota, Ruddock, Briggs, and Grant were also big, aggressive and had no defense. They all got stopped. Sure, Foreman was better than them, but he'd still lose.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Foreman would cut down the ring which he was great at and ko Lennox Lewis was a great fighter.

But George to strong to powerful for Lennox


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> the smaller man? well let´s to see the situation more closely... foreman fought in the 70s, lewis in the 90s and 00s, george weighed 217-232 in his 20s ND HE FOUGHT IN THE 70S, HE NEVER TRAINED WEIGHTS IN HIS 20S(FOREMAN SAID ONCE THAT THE FIRST TIME THAT HE DID EVEN PUSH UPS WAS IN 1976 0R 77 AND HE FELT GREAT HIS CHEST) , lewis weighed 221-235 in his 20s, HE TRAINED IN A GYM CLEARLY.THE VERY BEST VERSION OF LEWIS WAS THE ONE WHO FACED RUDDOCK AT 227 POUNDS, HE PROVED THAT AT THAT WEIGHT HE HAD AS MUCH POWER AS HE HAD AT 245 POUNDS(SLOW AND PONDEROUS LIKE HELL) PLUS HE WAS MORE ATHLETIC AND FASTER AT 227, LEWIS NEVER WA SIN HIS NATURAL WEIGHT AT 245, SIMPLY HE ADAPTED HIS BODY TO A NEW ERA AND NEW RIVALS TRAINING MORE HIS MUSCULATURE IN A GYM,FOREMAN WAS 6´3 3/4 AND LEWIS WAS 6´4 3/4, LEWIS WAS A BIT TALLER, BUT DEFINITELY HE WAS NOT THE BIGGER MAN.. GEORGE WAS BULKER, STRONGER, WIDER, AND I THINK THAT ALL WE AGREE ABOUT THAT IF BOTH MEN WOULD HAVE TRAINED IN THE SAME ERA, FOREMAN ALWAYS WOULD HAVE PHYSICAL ADVANTAGE, BECAUSE THEY FOUGHT IN DIFFERENT ERAS AND STILL THE HEAVIEST LEWIS IN HIS 20S WAS 3 POUNDS HEAVIER THAN THE HEAVIEST FOREMAN IN HIS 20S WHO FOUGHT IN THE 70S, WE NEVER SAW FOREMAN IN HIS EARLY -MID 30S BUT JUDGING HIS WEIGHT IN THE LATE 20S THAT HE HAD PROBLEMS AT THIS TIME TO MAKE LESS OF 230 POUNDS, HE WOULD HAVE BEEN EASILY 235 IN HIS 30S IN THE LATE 70S EARLY 80S.. THE REAL FACTOR TO PROVE WHO IS THE BIGGER MAN IS THE FRAME.. AND LEWIS DID NOT HAVE BIGGER FRAME THAN GEORGE, HE WAS JUST A LITTLE TALLER, THEY WERE PRETTY EVEN IN SIZE WITH GEORGE BEING THE STRONGER OF BOTH SO NO... LEWIS WAS NOT THE BIGGER MAN...


Size is made up of a few factors:

Height - well you say there's only an inch I'm not so sure, here are some of the few pix I could find of Lenny with Foreman and Ali, it looks more than an inch. This is a quick google on my part, if you want to find more feel free.



















Reach - we know Lennox has a longer 1

Overall Strength - both men were massively strong and really bullied all their opponents in terms of sheer strength, hard to say really but Lennox bullied bigger men.

Weight - Lennox was 227 for Rudduck, but this was a low weight probably better shape. He was usually 235ish around the Rudduck fight and his debut was 230ish though and still could carry the 6pac at 245. Foreman was 217-235 when he was in shape, I'd go with Lennox having about 10lbs more natural weight.

Bone thickness - we don't know this, but Lennox certainly had bigger feet

Overall - it's not all about size but George didn't do aswell against bigger men generally.

PS Caps lock man, turn it off it's hurting my eyes


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> Yeah. Foreman's chin could see him last into the middle rounds, but bar a Hail Mary that lands clean I don't see Lewis having that much trouble with Foreman. If you could reach Foreman, you could land on him due to his poor defence. Lewis can reach him for sure and will land, but much more devastatingly than both Ali and Lyle.*
> 
> Foreman would KO Wlad, though, if he hasn't improved dramatically since the first Peter fight*.


I think he did improve and can certainly win but it's an interesting fight and 1 where Wlad needs to be psychologically on top. If he gives too much ground or panics Foreman will be all over him wrecking him.


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

Foreman is bigger than Lewis. More mass. There's a video somewhere that may still be up on youtube, where Lewis was sparring with jeremy Williams. JW was getting frustrated with the excessive holding and hip tossed Lewis twice, lifting him off his feet and flailing to the floor. I don't think Williams can do that to Foreman. Regarding their match Lewis would have to be on point and tag Foreman without catching anything in return for 12-15 rounds. This isn't happening. Foreman too much for Lewis.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Size is made up of a few factors:
> 
> Height - well you say there's only an inch I'm not so sure, here are some of the few pix I could find of Lenny with Foreman and Ali, it looks more than an inch. This is a quick google on my part, if you want to find more feel free.
> 
> ...


first of all, you were very smart because you did post a pick of foreman and lennox of an angle where lewis looked much taller, the video is here and no fucking way lweis looked much taller despite foreman was an old man here and you are losing some height with the age.




1:45 you can see that foreman is clearly wider than lewis of shoulders (both men are overweight here), lewis is a bit taller but he is not bigger than george and he is not built like george.
i have 2 videos for you, foreman at 19 in the amateurs weighing 226 pounds in the 60s and lewis at 23 vs bowe and he weighed 220 in the late 80s , foreman was clearly the naturally bulker man.









here you have a video of foreman and riddick bowe (who was exactly the same size of lewis), and tell me who looked bigger and bulker..















i got another angle of your pick ali and lewis... he does not that big now right?








it is very easy to play with the angles of the photos









strength? not even close... minute 7:12 foreman pushed back the 226 pounds of morrison like a rag doll.. lewis never could do it





AND FOREMAN IS TALLER THAN ALI
THE HEIGHT AND REACH DON´T PROVE WHO IS BIGGER... THOMMAS HEARNS IS NOT BIGGER THAN TYSON OR TUA... AND HE HAD MORE HEIGHT AND REACH.. EVANDER HOLYFIELD WAS TALLER AND LONGER THAN JOE FRAZIER BUT I GUARANTEE YOU THAT FRAZIER WAS NATURALLY BULKER AND "BIGGER" AND HE HAD A NATURAL FRAME OF A HW, NOT THE FRAME OF A 185 POUNDER ,IT IS NOT A VALID POINT, LEWIS WAS A BIT LONGER.. BUT HE WA SNOT "BIGGER" BECAUSE HE WAS A LILLTE TALLER THAN GEORGE


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> first of all, you were very smart because you did post a pick of foreman and lennox of an angle where lewis looked much taller,


I choose the first I could find



heavy_hands said:


> the video is here and no fucking way lweis looked much taller despite foreman was an old man here and you are losing some height with the age.


'Losing height with age', is Foreman a post menopausal woman suffering from osteoporosis? :lol: No he hasn't got any shorter, he's just 2 inches shorter, at least.



heavy_hands said:


> 1:45 you can see that foreman is clearly wider than lewis of shoulders (both men are overweight here), lewis is a bit taller but he is not bigger than george and he is not built like george.


Both are incredibly strong men. George is much more overweight and he looks like he has a padded suit, you can't read too much from that.



heavy_hands said:


> i have 2 videos for you, foreman at 19 in the amateurs weighing 226 pounds in the 60s and lewis at 23 vs bowe and he weighed 220 in the late 80s , foreman was clearly the naturally bulker man.


Lennox definitely filled out more, he was more athletic and more explosive than Foreman though



heavy_hands said:


> here you have a video of foreman and riddick bowe (who was exactly the same size of lewis), and tell me who looked bigger and bulker..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowe's looks an inch or 2 taller than Foreman to me. Bowe is shorter Lennox too



heavy_hands said:


> i got another angle of your pick ali and lewis... he does not that big now right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't but Ali's in the foreground making the difference seem less



heavy_hands said:


> strength? not even close... minute 7:12 foreman pushed back the 226 pounds of morrison like a rag doll.. lewis never could do it


Except Lewis treated Morrison like a red haired stepchild with a pretty brutal end. Lewis has always been the stronger man in all his fights against bigger men than Foreman encountered.



heavy_hands said:


> AND FOREMAN IS TALLER THAN ALI


He doesn't look much taller if at all when they fought



heavy_hands said:


> THE HEIGHT AND REACH DON´T PROVE WHO IS BIGGER... THOMMAS HEARNS IS NOT BIGGER THAN TYSON OR TUA... AND HE HAD MORE HEIGHT AND REACH.. EVANDER HOLYFIELD WAS TALLER AND LONGER THAN JOE FRAZIER BUT I GUARANTEE YOU THAT FRAZIER WAS NATURALLY BULKER AND "BIGGER" AND HE HAD A NATURAL FRAME OF A HW, NOT THE FRAME OF A 185 POUNDER ,IT IS NOT A VALID POINT, LEWIS WAS A BIT LONGER.. BUT HE WA SNOT "BIGGER" BECAUSE HE WAS A LILLTE TALLER THAN GEORGE


As I mentioned there are different aspects of size. Height and reach are paramount in boxing, Lennox isn't lighter than Foreman either he's heavier.

I stand by Lennox being bigger, *but more importantly he's more skilled and quicker.*



Sangria said:


> Foreman is bigger than Lewis. More mass. There's a video somewhere that may still be up on youtube, where Lewis was sparring with jeremy Williams. JW was getting frustrated with the excessive holding and hip tossed Lewis twice, lifting him off his feet and flailing to the floor. I don't think Williams can do that to Foreman. Regarding their match Lewis would have to be on point and tag Foreman without catching anything in return for 12-15 rounds. This isn't happening. Foreman too much for Lewis.


Jeremy Williams was a judo champion, he could easily do that to Foreman or anyone without Judo grappling skills.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

bowe is not shorter than lewis, they are the same height exactly, and foreman does not look 2" shorter, it is 1. foreman is clearly taller than ali, ali was 6´3 and foreman close to 6´4. lewis being heavier does not mean that he is bigger, a bodybuilder (ronny coleman for example) is heavier than vitali klitschko but he is not naturally bigger, you can be overweight with muscle, not just fat.
the video of foreman at 19 weighing 226 pounds and lewis at 23 weighing 220 in a more modern era, is the clear proof to know that foreman was naturally bulker.
and no, lewis did not look the stronger man in the ring always, he was boxing aroung tua, he could not bully him, vitali klitschko looked stronger than lewis despite lewis was a pork of 257 pounds. nobody could push back foreman ever. by the way a poster from here or east side said that he did ask to evander about who was the strongest of his rivals and he said foreman..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> well lennox lewis...
> 1_ a guy with suspect chin who was barelly (maybe!!!) a little faster than george
> 2_* a guy who got knocked out with a single shot by average fighters who in this case* would be facing probably the hardest puncher in the hw history, at worst the number 2, and probably the physically stongest hw in history with a sturdy chin who could walk in the blows of lewis and keep landing his own blows.
> 3_ a guy who got hurt badly by frank bruno and did not get stopped because bruno was a crappy finisher.. foreman would have finished lewis that night for sure.
> foreman was a guy who could win a fight after he got knocked down twice.. foreman by ko... lewis could not outbox him, ali could not do it.. foreman would cut the ring and he would put lewis against the ropes, and lewis did not have the stamina, the speed , the mind or the chin of ali.. and he was much easier to hit than jimmy young


 Why do the mods allow people to lie in the historic section? I'm serious.
Stop your fucking bullshit you dim slut.

1- Lewis wasn't 'knocked out' by a single shot from Mccall. He was knocked down, made the count, and than got counted out in a questionable decision. He was knocked the fuck out by Rahman. Cool. Foreman was knocked the fuck out by Ali, who hit a lot softer than Rahman. Rahman was a massive puncher.

2- Lewis proved his chin by taking an surreal amount of shots from big punchers throughout his career. He got hit by much bigger punchers than Foreman ever did. Lewis was hit by Tua,Bruno,Mason,Biggs,Tucker,Ruddock,Morrison,Briggs,Tyson,and Vitali. He merced them all. Which 'big punching Heavyweight' did Foreman ever beat? Tell me.

3- Lennox Lewis have beaten more 'big' modern heavyweights than any other Heavyweight in history. We are talking about 6'3+ and 230+ fighters. Lennox either outboxed them or simply out slugged them. Lennox won at wars and he won at chess. He proved his boxing skills against an still elite Holyfield, he proved his warrior's heart against Bruno,Briggs,and Vitali, he proved his mental strength in the comeback win against Rahman,and he proved his intelligence against Tua. Foreman proved his business genius by coming back fat and becoming rich selling grills. Good for him.

4- Foreman himself said that he thinks 'Lennox is the greatest Heavyweight of all times'.

5- The only modern elite that George Foreman could beat is probably Wladimir Klitschko.
Lewis,Holyfield,Bowe,Tyson and Vitali all beat Foreman.


----------



## zadfrak (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Lewis is a classic pitchers mound fighter. Early Foreman was a master at cutting off the ring and I think backs Lennox up. And makes him move those feet at all times. My guess is his balance is not good enough to pull that kind of thing off against a young Foreman who could throw big shots while moving his feet. 3 to 4 rounds and I just think trying to kill 9 to 12 minutes against a menacing guy like that would be too much and Lewis gets clipped.

But it'd take a guy like early Foreman to pull that kind of thing off. how many others can say that?


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why do the mods allow people to lie in the historic section? I'm serious.
> Stop your fucking bullshit you dim slut.
> 
> 1- Lewis wasn't 'knocked out' by a single shot from Mccall. He was knocked down, made the count, and than got counted out in a questionable decision. He was knocked the fuck out by Rahman. Cool. Foreman was knocked the fuck out by Ali, who hit a lot softer than Rahman. Rahman was a massive puncher.
> ...


 go to play with your toys the adult people is debating. bye kid


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> go to play with your toys the adult people is debating. bye kid


When unable to refute the logic of others:

Step 1: Throw childish insults that person's way.
Step 2: Retreat like a beaten cur.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

when looking at pictures, the person closer to the camera is getting a visual advantage in height. The way to well is if both are near a wall. similar to the Bowe Foreman comparison, although Foreman is closer to the camera, which will give him some height.


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

Lewis is a twig compared to Foreman. And no, I don't see Jeremy Williams 'easily' tossing around Foreman like he did Lewis.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why do the mods allow people to lie in the historic section? I'm serious.
> Stop your fucking bullshit you dim slut.
> 
> 1- Lewis wasn't 'knocked out' by a single shot from Mccall. He was knocked down, made the count, and than got counted out in a questionable decision. He was knocked the fuck out by Rahman. Cool. Foreman was knocked the fuck out by Ali, who hit a lot softer than Rahman. Rahman was a massive puncher.
> ...


stylistically, George would do well with Mike. That is why he came back in 1987.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> stylistically, George would do well with Mike. That is why he came back in 1987.


 haha man, i don´t know why even you did answer this adolescent.. he got mad like hell when anyone picked over his hero.. no credibility, i just ignored him and the bunch of impartial nonsenses that he wrote, and absurd points type " foreman said that lewis was the greatest",the truth is that foreman at 42 was competitive and lasted 12 rounds against a holyfield in his absolute peak.. foreman in his prime would have the speed in his feet to catch evander against the ropes and stop the brave man, i pick foreman to stop every guy that he listed , being the vitali match the most interesting


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

It's not all about size. George took a heavily roided Tommy Morrison and repeatedly shoved him back casually like a rag doll. And he was actively bobbing and ducking as the shorter man against O'Halloran (a guy who stunned George and got his respect for punching power, by Foreman's own account). 

Lennox is too big a target to elude George's firepower. He will get clobbered, and he didn't have the punch resistance and defensive elusiveness of Ali and Young. Foreman's head knocking jab, the one good straight punch in his arsenal, will likely become a factor here. 

George would need to do it in the first five rounds. He would succeed.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> stylistically, George would do well with Mike. That is why he came back in 1987.


and turned down the fight contract while taking a host of unranked opposition.



Sangria said:


> Lewis is a twig compared to Foreman. And no, I don't see Jeremy Williams 'easily' tossing around Foreman like he did Lewis.


Right a HW judo champion couldn't toss Foreman who has no grappling experience. Do you think bodybuilders will win in boxing matches too. You probably think Rocky was a documentary


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Duo said:


> It's not all about size. George took a heavily roided Tommy Morrison and repeatedly shoved him back casually like a rag doll. And he was actively bobbing and ducking as the shorter man against O'Halloran (a guy who stunned George and got his respect for punching power, by Foreman's own account).
> 
> Lennox is too big a target to elude George's firepower. He will get clobbered, and he didn't have the punch resistance and defensive elusiveness of Ali and Young. Foreman's head knocking jab, the one good straight punch in his arsenal, will likely become a factor here.
> 
> George would need to do it in the first five rounds. He would succeed.


Old Foreman was probably the strongest HW champion ever (well, Carnera...), but do you know if he lifted weight during his second stint? Or did he do the same kind of training as during his first career?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Bokaj said:


> Old Foreman was probably the strongest HW champion ever (well, Carnera...), but do you know if he lifted weight during his second stint? Or did he do the same kind of training as during his first career?


He did lift weights. Years ago, he was asked in a Parade Magazine fitness column (which he alternated with Florence Griffith-Joyner on) about how to get rid of a double chin. This was somebody who weighed around 126 pounds at 5'10" and was vexed by this facial feature. Foreman replied that he actually went into a gym during his hiatus specifically to perform targeted exercises for getting rid of his own double chin, to no avail. After George returned to boxing, he claimed to have undertaken weight training, and one day spontaneously noticed in the mirror that the double chin of his earlier hiatus was gone, despite the fact his weight had increased, due to the muscle building. Years ago, a girlfriend of my sister's was bitching about the same problem, and talking about plastic surgery to fix it. I gave her a photocopy of the clipped article (which I still have tucked away somewhere), and upper body resistance training for muscle building did in fact work for her. (She did a lot of incline bench presses, among other exercises.)

Old Foreman was the strongest HW champion ever in my estimation as well. I don't recall him giving ground to any of the fellow behemoths he competed against during his second career, although he practiced his own ponderous brand of Ali style dancing in sparring. He was/is a genetic freak who magnified his physical strength with targeted training during his return to boxing, and he no longer worried about his weight, letting his conditioning regimen determine that.

Here's an LA Times article about his training from November 14, 1995:

http://articles.latimes.com/1995-11-14/news/ls-2947_1_george-foreman


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Duo said:


> He did lift weights. Years ago, he was asked in a Parade Magazine fitness column (which he alternated with Florence Griffith-Joyner on) about how to get rid of a double chin. This was somebody who weighed around 126 pounds at 5'10" and was vexed by this facial feature. Foreman replied that he actually went into a gym during his hiatus specifically to perform targeted exercises for getting rid of his own double chin, to no avail. After George returned to boxing, he claimed to have undertaken weight training, and one day spontaneously noticed in the mirror that the double chin of his earlier hiatus was gone, despite the fact his weight had increased, due to the muscle building. Years ago, a girlfriend of my sister's was bitching about the same problem, and talking about plastic surgery to fix it. I gave her a photocopy of the clipped article (which I still have tucked away somewhere), and upper body resistance training for muscle building did in fact work for her. (She did a lot of incline bench presses, among other exercises.)
> 
> Old Foreman was the strongest HW champion ever in my estimation as well. I don't recall him giving ground to any of the fellow behemoths he competed against during his second career, although he practiced his own ponderous brand of Ali style dancing in sparring. He was/is a genetic freak who magnified his physical strength with targeted training during his return to boxing, and he no longer worried about his weight, letting his conditioning regimen determine that.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> and turned down the fight contract while taking a host of unranked opposition.
> 
> Right a HW judo champion couldn't toss Foreman who has no grappling experience. Do you think bodybuilders will win in boxing matches too. You probably think Rocky was a documentary


a bodybuilder is an inflated body with no function but image, george foreman was a monster trained for a discipline of combat and he wa snaturally strong like hell, very different, and no.. i can´t see any judo fighter taking him to the floor easily, by the way, rahman handled lewis like a rag doll in the pre fight, he looke dmuch stronger than lewis...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> haha man, i don´t know why even you did answer this adolescent.. he got mad like hell when anyone picked over his hero.. no credibility, i just ignored him and the bunch of impartial nonsenses that he wrote, and absurd points type " foreman said that lewis was the greatest",the truth is that foreman at 42 was competitive and lasted 12 rounds against a holyfield in his absolute peak.. foreman in his prime would have the speed in his feet to catch evander against the ropes and stop the brave man, i pick foreman to stop every guy that he listed , being the vitali match the most interesting


I agree. Foreman even in his comeback was very underrated. His defense was never great, but hardly anyone could get punches in without George landing on them, and his jab was hard. George's punches were some of the most destructive punches I have seen on guys. He starts landing (even in his comeback) and guys just fall apart. Mike is lucky he never fought George in 1991. Better to lose to Douglas than George.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I agree. Foreman even in his comeback was very underrated. His defense was never great, but hardly anyone could get punches in without George landing on them, and his jab was hard. George's punches were some of the most destructive punches I have seen on guys. He starts landing (even in his comeback) and guys just fall apart. Mike is lucky he never fought George in 1991. Better to lose to Douglas than George.


I also feel that old Foreman is stylistically tough for Tyson. Mike would have to use his footwork to its fullest, because he never faced anyone that put him on the back foot like George would. He'd have to fight smart. Step around him and go the body. If he'd try to fight George head on I think Foreman would take him into deep water - despite Mike's huge speed advantage.

Lewis on the other hand is a stylistically nightmare for young George. A massive puncher with long reach that can box as well as he can slug.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> and turned down the fight contract while taking a host of unranked opposition.
> 
> Right a HW judo champion couldn't toss Foreman who has no grappling experience. Do you think bodybuilders will win in boxing matches too. You probably think Rocky was a documentary


George was off for a long time, he needed to be active. Stylistically George had an advantage over Mike, regardless of the speed edge for Mike. My question is how would Mike avoid George's uppercuts, which are devastating. Could Mike avoid them? In 1986 or 1987 he still moved his head a lot ,and then he would get inside and land his body punches and go to the head and then would clinch, and then maybe an inside left forearm. So it would be a matter of Mike slipping the uppercut and getting inside and working the body and working upstairs. I have seen Mike in training clips jump to the side in a defensive move, but not much in fights, and that is how he could avoid the followup punches, after slipping that first uppercut. Then he could have landed a right to the body and come upstairs, but that would be tough. It would be nerveracking for both corners in these exchanges. Later in 1989 and 1990 Mike stopped moving his head, and that might have been a big problem for him and George. Even if Mike would avoid the first uppercut, could he avoid George's followup right hand and get his punches in before George holds him and the ref. break them, in order to start the process of Mike having to avoid George's uppercut again. Obviously the key for Mike would be to get to George's body while avoiding Georges uppercuts and punches while coming in, and hoping to weaken George and set up some head punches. It would be hard for Mike. Obviously without the stylistic advantage to George, Mike would win this easily.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Actually, the best I ever saw Mike step to the side in a fight was agains Mathis jr in his comeback. Mathis took the two first rounds quite easily, but he pushed Tyson back with his head held too low. Don't know if it was his corner's advice or his own realization, but in the third Mike started to step around Mathis when he came in with his head low - and it soon paid off. George would be different, though. He was slow on the turn, but kept his eyes on his man all the time.

He'd really be a test for Tyson I think.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

If Tyson fully uses the tools at his disposal, he should beat old Foreman. But the question is how he would mentally react to that mountain inexorably moving in behind that wall shattering jab with perhaps the sports most brutal uppercut lying in wait.


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

"Right a HW judo champion couldn't toss Foreman who has no grappling experience. Do you think bodybuilders will win in boxing matches too. You probably think Rocky was a documentary"

Riiiiiight. Do you do judo, because I do. You think I'm fuckin stupid! Do a poll and ask around to see how many people, besides you, believe Jeremy could hip toss Foreman in the ring. Go ahead dipshit.


----------



## Sangria (Jul 7, 2012)

heavy_hands said:


> a bodybuilder is an inflated body with no function but image, george foreman was a monster trained for a discipline of combat and he wa snaturally strong like hell, very different, and no.. i can´t see any judo fighter taking him to the floor easily, by the way, rahman handled lewis like a rag doll in the pre fight, he looke dmuch stronger than lewis...


Exactly. We agree for once and show some respect to each other. Rahman made Lewis look sorry. But blown up cruiser Jeremy Williams would replicate with a monster like Foreman?


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Sangria said:


> Exactly.* We agree for once and show some respect to each other.* Rahman made Lewis look sorry. But blown up cruiser Jeremy Williams would replicate with a monster like Foreman?


yes, years ago i never could imagine that :cheers


----------

